# Mebervine Hydrochloride Sachets



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone used these for constipation. Sounds a bit like Fybogel - a powder you mix and drink.Does it work, any side effects etc?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Janet, it is Mary5. I found out that mebervine is used quite a bit in Europe and South America to help with chronic constipation. My understanding is that it is actually an anti spasmodic that does not affect motility. That is to say it is used for the pain and gas associated with chronic constipation but it won't really help with motility problems. I brought some back with me from South America (1 every 12 hours) and it does seem to ease pain and gas. But not the motility. So I say go for it, just don't give up using whatever you use for motility.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So still take senokot - Dr said it would make me go and stop my bloating - it contains isphagula which is a form of psyllium and I'm not sure I'll be able to take it - people say it makes you gag but then other people say its very good. Mother in law said she uses it and it does the job.Wouldn't care I found Potters Slippery Elm with cloves, cinnamon and peppermint oil - half a one chewed after breakfast makes you go but for me some of the things in this are estrogenic and anything estrogenic at the moment seems to increase my bust size. Too much of a coincidence last week when I was taking peppermint oil - could see the difference day by day and I hate my boobs being the size they are at the moment. So I'll quit the Potters stuff. Guess next one is triphala but does that contain anything estrogenic?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes you can still take Senokot but I am not sure what you are taking that contains senna plus psyllium or whatever. That will give you gas and bloating.You should look for the plain "senna" tablets, I get the plain, pharmacy brand Senna - just senna- tablets, they are very efficient.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet it works for your mother in law because she is probably "normal", she probably only plain old constipation, not IBS.Triphala is a combination of Indian fruits, supposedly it should help the stool get softer. It is concentrated fruits, so if fruit works for you take it also.I am currently taking the Meberine, lactulose and only if necessary the senna.I am still in pain and uncomfortable but something happens every morning.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

No I just take plain old senna at the moment. Apart from the Potters Slippery Elm but had to stop taking that.So do you still feel you need to take something else with mebervine it doesn't work on its own.My mother in law has IBS and she's even had ops for it and at the end of the day that is what she ended up taking - she says it works along with eating prunes on a regular basis too.I think I'll just try pysllium on its own and be done with - but not sure about how a tablet would work over the powder.I've been meaning to try triphala but as I have estrogenic overload and which is causing me a lot of problems I'm having to be careful with anything that I'm not too sure would make this problem worse.But today I go see a homeopath for all of my probs.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, take whatever you need to take to go!And let us know what the homeopath says.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well he gave me one remedy to try for a couple of weeks, taking it every other day and if no improvement another one to take every day and see how that goes.But both are also to help with my terrible peri-meno probs I'm having at the moment. So will have to see but I know for a fact that I'll still need to take something else to help - like senokot - it works some times and not others.With regard to the mebervine in the fybogel - is there any side effects - it's just I think you can get a tablet called mebervine hydrochloride and it seems to cause a lot of problems.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

As far as I know the meberine is more of a smooth muscle relaxer so it shouldn't cause any problems, it should help.I had a terrible terrible perimenopause. Now it has been 1 year since my last period but my body still seems to be having hormonal ups and downs. And I smoke so cannot take any estrogen type stuff, just grin and bear it.What did the homeopath give you, and is it working?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes I'm finding I'm not having an easy ride with the peri neither. Homeopath gave me sepia and at the moment too early to tell - take it every other day - first dose did nothing but the dose on Monday seemed to help the loo situation on Tuesday but then that could be down to other things.Trying the Activia challenge at the moment and know it takes about 14 days to will see how it goes.


----------

